# ERROR: kde-base/pykde4-4.2.2-r1 failed

## jkredd

hola gentooza

Tengo un problema al emergerger kde-base/pykde4-4.2.2-r1 

-- Found PythonInterp: /usr/bin/python                                                                                

-- Found Python executable: /usr/bin/python                                                                           

-- Found Python version: 2.6.2                                                                                        

-- Found Python library: /usr/lib/libpython2.6.so                                                                     

-- Python Libraries: /usr/lib/libpython2.6.so                                                                         

-- Python Include Path: /usr/include/python2.6                                                                        

-- Build Kross Python... yes                                                                                          

Traceback (most recent call last):                                                                                    

  File "/usr/kde/4.2/share/apps/cmake/modules/FindSIP.py", line 8, in <module>                                        

    import sipconfig                                                                                                  

ImportError: No module named sipconfig                                                                                

-- Build PyKDE4... no                                                                                                 

--                                                                                                                    

-- <<< Gentoo configuration >>>

Build type: Gentoo             

Install path: /usr/kde/4.2     

-- Configuring done

-- Generating done 

-- Build files have been written to: /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.2.2-r1/work/pykde4_build

>>> Source configured.                                                                          

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.2.2-r1/work/pykde4-4.2.2 ...         

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.2.2-r1/work/pykde4_build"         

make -j2                                                                                        

>>> Source compiled.                                                                            

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: kde-base/pykde4-4.2.2-r1                                          

>>> Install pykde4-4.2.2-r1 into /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.2.2-r1/image/ category kde-base

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.2.2-r1/work/pykde4_build"            

make -j2 install DESTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.2.2-r1/image/                          

make: *** No hay ninguna regla para construir el objetivo `install'.  Alto.                        

 *                                                                                                 

 * ERROR: kde-base/pykde4-4.2.2-r1 failed. 

Salu2

----------

## JuanSimpson

tienes instalado dev-python/sip ? actualizaste python recientemente?

Sí lo actualizaste hay que recompilar los paquetes que fueron compilados contra la versión anterior, o algo así dice el emerge, pero cuando yo actualicé a kde-4.2.2 solo iba re-emergi-endo los paquetes que daban error como ese, al final ya ejecute el comando que dice el emerge después de actualizar python, por que antes trata de instalar versiones diferentes (o como que se hace "bolas") y no puede instalar.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

python-updaqte -o 2.5

----------

## jkredd

gracias

He corrido el python-update -o 2.5 y sale la lista para reemerger, la problematica es que me dice que el pykde4 no es un ebuild, por lo tanto no emerge lo demas programas

alguna idea?

grax

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

ok lo solucione la semana pasada de la siguiente manera. Todos los paquetes que me daban problemas los coloque en el /etc/portage/profile/package.provided le di su emerge -uDvN world y funciono al pelo, una vez terminada la actualización saque todos los que coloque en /etc/portage/package.provided y volvi a hacer el emerge -uDvN world y ya todo compilo bien.

Recuerda hacer luego un emerge --depclean && emerge -uDvN world && revdep-rebuild para asegurar que no dejas nada roto

----------

## Txema

¿Puedes desinstalar pykde4, correr python-updater y volver a instalarlo?

Quizás así te deje.

Saludos.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *Txema wrote:*   

> ¿Puedes desinstalar pykde4, correr python-updater y volver a instalarlo?
> 
> Quizás así te deje.
> 
> Saludos.

 Lo intente asi y no deja, sigue pidiendo ese paquete y no termina de compilarlo. Es una dependencia de otros paquetes.

----------

## JuanSimpson

 *jkredd wrote:*   

> gracias
> 
> He corrido el python-update -o 2.5 y sale la lista para reemerger, la problematica es que me dice que el pykde4 no es un ebuild, por lo tanto no emerge lo demas programas
> 
> alguna idea?
> ...

 

pero según yo. aún no es necesario que ejecutes python-update antes de terminar la actualización de tu sistema ...

Yo hice esto:

```
1. emerge -uND world

cuando salió ese error

2. emerge dev-python/sip

3. emerge --resume

salieron otros dos errores mas con algo del xml creo, no recuerdo bien y emerge los paquetes y modulos que no se podían cargar en python

cuando terminó:

4. python-update -o 2.5

5. emerge --depclean 

6. revdep-rebuild

7. emerge -uND world

```

----------

